# Service Engine Oil



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

I have had my 04 M6 since November and I love it. Yesterday my "Service Engine Oil" indicator came on. How does this indicator work? Does it come on after a specific mileage is reached? If so, how can I reset it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Do a search under Engine Oil . You should find info there.


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

The owner's manual (for the 05 anyway) has the instructions on how to reset it. Don't have mine with me at the moment.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Computer uses mileage, driving style and probably a couple of other variable to decide that it is time to change oil. To reset, turn car to "on," pump gas 3 times and turn car to "off."


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

You shouldn't reset it unless you change the oil though. The oil life monitoring algorthym takes many variables into account. You can read more about it here:
http://www.gm.com/company/gmability/environment/news_issues/news/simplified_maintenance_040104.html

I like Chevy's version of the oil life monitor because it shows you oil life remaining vice just turning on a light. So I can see when my oil changes are getting close and plan them better. In my wife's Chevy Trailblazer, she has been averaging about 8,500-9,500 miles per oil change using this monitor. :cheers


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

I have that monitor in my GP and NEVER use it! I change mine religiously every 3000 miles REGARDLESS what the monitor says (it's said 90% remaining before).


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

putergod said:


> I have that monitor in my GP and NEVER use it! I change mine religiously every 3000 miles REGARDLESS what the monitor says (it's said 90% remaining before).


:agree Same thing in the wife's G6. The monitor seems pretty accurate, but I still change it at 3K


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Gotta dissagree here. Technology isn't a bad thing and sometimes is good for the enviroment. New oils last much longer than before. Don't take my word on it do the homework. I figure by not doing oil changes every three thousand miles I can do more burnouts and break about even in the enviroment dept.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

I know exactly how the "new technology" works and is calibrated. I change my oil/filter every 3000 mi. Clean oil and filters are a far better way to ensure good lubrication and long engine life.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

putergod said:


> I have that monitor in my GP and NEVER use it! I change mine religiously every 3000 miles REGARDLESS what the monitor says (it's said 90% remaining before).


:agree $18 every 3k miles is cheap insurance


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Synthetic is what my 05 requires so your $18 is closer $60


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

You beat me to it. We '05's require Full synthetic, so not even close to $18.00.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

putergod said:


> I have that monitor in my GP and NEVER use it! I change mine religiously every 3000 miles REGARDLESS what the monitor says (it's said 90% remaining before).


:agree Every 3,000 miles in my wifes 04 Tahoe. Better safe than sorry.


----------

